# Please verify my numbers



## Charlietuna (Sep 8, 2011)

SP ~ 10% alcohol / volume
(light)Beer ~ 2.3% alcohol / volume
So, SP is 4.34 X stronger than beer?
A 750ml bottle of wine is 25 oz. That's approximately 2 beer. 
So, if my numbers r correct, 1 wine bottle of SP is like drinking 8.7 light beer?? 

That just doesn't seem right to me. I had a few beer the other night then opened a bottle of SP & finished it & wasn't too tipsy. If I had a 12 pack of beer I'd have been tanked. 

If anyone can offer insight. Thanks. 

Brian


----------



## BobF (Sep 9, 2011)

2.3 sounds too light for light beer to me. Usually in the 3-4 range, IIRC.

But, if your beer *is* 2.3 and your SP is 10, then yes, the SP is 4X the ABV.

Maybe carbonation has something to do with the greater effect from the beer


----------

